# what the best looking tropheus



## sam6 (Feb 21, 2011)

what the best looking tropheus


----------



## PCircle85 (Jan 4, 2004)

All of them!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2011)

me personally i like the moori lufubu.. aka purple rainbow...


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm partial to Ikola...but have only seen Bemba, Moops, Ikola and Duboisi in person.


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

It is kind of like asking what is the best colour to paint the exterior of my house.
If you are asking because you want to buy the best looking trophs out there; I'd suggest getting a book on the many varieties or check on the Internet - I think there are about 40 different ones - then list maybe your favourite top five and go out and look for them. Some are not easy to find, even by mail - that is why I said top five. So far I have had Red Chimba and Black Kiriza but that is not reason for it to be your favourite.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

punman said:


> It is kind of like asking what is the best colour to paint the exterior of my house.
> If you are asking because you want to buy the best looking trophs out there; I'd suggest getting a book on the many varieties or check on the Internet - I think there are about 40 different ones - then list maybe your favourite top five and go out and look for them. Some are not easy to find, even by mail - that is why I said top five. So far I have had Red Chimba and Black Kiriza but that is not reason for it to be your favourite.


Agree but guess there are about 120 different natural variants plus quite a few man made types by now. http://www.aquahobby.com/books/e_Aqualo ... opheus.php

My current fav
Sp. "Red" Ndole









But then I have only seen about 50 variants in the flesh so still looking for my next one.

All the best James


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2011)

thats a gorgeous fish


----------



## Sickaqua (Feb 27, 2011)

Tropheus morii Ilangi Nkamba Bay


----------

